# Pompano Fishing!!



## roostertail

I have been reading and rereading this article. http://www.floridasportsman.com/2012/03/19/features_pompano_stlucie_surf/ Its almost enough to make me drive down to florida for a long weekend!  But anyways its only december and im already ready for spring surf fishing to get here LOL! This next year I want to focus more on pomps and whiting than being so concerned with catching Big fish. Anyway I have a few questions and Im sure I probably could have dug through some old threads and found some answers but we need a fresh new discussion anyway! Do you guys use the little pill floats on your pomp rigs? I ordered some this afternoon along with some sand flea egg colored 5mm beads. That article acts like teasers on your rigs really help! Also in general are long casts as important in NC as they are in Florida for pomps? I know there are times for long casts but anytime you read about Florida pomp fishing you read about long casts! Everybody in NC say they are at your feet!.... Anyway thanks for any help!!


----------



## solid7

You should always employ a long cast into your pompano fishing, whilst not neglecting your short and medium range casts, no matter where you fish. (unless there is a damn good reason NOT to)

Personally, I don't like floats unless water clarity is an issue. Since pompano are visual feeders, and will usually take anything that semi-resembles a "natural" presentation, I see no reason to add "stuff", unless common sense tells me that I need to get their attention, because of some other mitigating factor. (others will surely tell you differently, and you should listen to all sides, and make an informed decision) I got no problem catching pompano without "teasers", under most circumstances. For me, less is better, and you do what the conditions dictate. You can NEVER take anything for granted when fishing. Yes, there are rules that dictate the probability of what you will catch, but absolutely NOTHING beats time you put in on the sand.

Yesterday, case in point - I walked down my street to my local beach. It was NOT a good pompano day. But hey, I figured I walked this far, I'm gonna go ahead and throw. I fished what looked like a an OBX surf, and to my great dismay, I was hitting pompano left and right. They were all dinks, but I caught a bunch of them. If I was focused on pompano, using conventional logic, I normally wouldn't have even wasted my time.









My first pompano of the season weighed in at just under 4 lbs, on a long cast, no teasers. Just an off-color bead, and some salted clams.


----------



## solid7

From a linked article to the one you posted - probably some of the very best pompano fishing advice I've ever read. (In stark contrast to the one that you were reading)



> I’ll try to track pompano by figuring out where the most recent weather fronts and temperature drops will push the fish. Once I remember that’s a completely fruitless pursuit, I’ll get in touch with my network of informants for the pompano’s current location and immediately—that morning or evening—go to fish for them when the word is good. Cell phones start ringing soon after dawn, with news of that morning’s bite. After 24 hours, burn that information or it will burn you.


----------



## roostertail

Yeah I liked that link too at the bottom of the page! The articles talked about blanched and frozen fleas. That something you all do?


----------



## solid7

Yes, sometimes...


----------



## tjbjornsen

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?94378-River-Rig

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?48678-Catching-pompano

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?37755-Salting-Bait

http://fishingdestinguide.com/FISH-POMPANO.html

http://fishingdestinguide.com/baitSANDFLEAS.html

http://www.floridasurfcasting.com/

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/417339/reading-the-water

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/499655/reading-the-water-again

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?95472-Reading-the-Water

All of the above will privide you with a ton of answers to your questions, and lots of winter reading to get you through till Spring!
Enjoy!

TjB


----------



## DrumintheSuds

Pomps are tough to target on a consistant basis in North Carolina.....Atleast IMO they are (especially the bigger pomps). I never targeted them until I started picking up some nice fish while targeting black drum, whiting and red drum on the flats where I fish.

I look for narrow sloughs and ditches (just enough to get the current running down the beach and get a swirl going on the swash bars) then I look for the runouts......When you scout at low tide look for areas that look like the surface of the moon. Craters (potholes), ripples and cuts in the sand on top of the bars then look for coquina clams. You find these areas and you will find fish


----------



## JAM

*Big Ones are caught early*



DrumintheSuds said:


> Pomps are tough to target on a consistant basis in North Carolina.....Atleast IMO they are (especially the bigger pomps). I never targeted them until I started picking up some nice fish while targeting black drum, whiting and red drum on the flats where I fish.
> 
> I look for narrow sloughs and ditches (just enough to get the current running down the beach and get a swirl going on the swash bars) then I look for the runouts......When you scout at low tide look for areas that look like the surface of the moon. Craters (potholes), ripples and cuts in the sand on top of the bars then look for coquina clams. You find these areas and you will find fish


In NC saw more Citation Pompano's this year then any year before.. Largest I weighed was 4.17 Pounds, there was a 5.13 punder caught on Island as well.. Lots and Lots of 2 Pounders early this summer/late spring.. Caught nice eaters all the way up until Sandy visited.. 

JAM


----------



## solid7

JAM said:


> In NC saw more Citation Pompano's this year then any year before..


No doubt... That's because it's the debut year of the River Rig.


----------



## DrumintheSuds

JAM said:


> In NC saw more Citation Pompano's this year then any year before.. Largest I weighed was 4.17 Pounds, there was a 5.13 punder caught on Island as well.. Lots and Lots of 2 Pounders early this summer/late spring.. Caught nice eaters all the way up until Sandy visited..
> 
> JAM


I missed the boat on them this year. Caught a couple of nice pomps in April......Last year I tore them up in April, July and August. My August trip I couldn't get away from them. July and August trips on the new moon with blue crab and big fat fleas loaded with eggs.


----------



## JAM

*Never Looked at it that way..*



solid7 said:


> No doubt... That's because it's the debut year of the River Rig.


You could be right.. This year the target was the Mullet, I did not have a Citation for one, got 2 paperfish commin in the Mail.. One from the Kayak and One from the Beach.. This Year the Target will be a paper Pompano.. And the River Rig will be Deployed.. 

JAM


----------



## solid7

For the record - this year was hugely successful for many types of fishing because of a warm winter last year. Many fish didn't stray far enough from home to be caught in numbers elsewhere. Here in Florida, it was so warm last year, we had a HORRIBLE pompano season. Worst I can remember, in fact... Some of the commercial guys were saying that the big runs never migrated south of Playlinda. (which is 30-40 miles north of where I live)

This year, I'm already seeing a marked difference. We are already seeing a difference in size and number being caught. There were some early season limit outs. (I know you guys don't know about pompano limits, but we have them here)


----------



## roostertail

Thanks for those links tbj! Your the NC pomp master right? So anything you recommend must be good reading! :fishing:


----------



## phillyguy

roostertail said:


> I have been reading and rereading this article. http://www.floridasportsman.com/2012/03/19/features_pompano_stlucie_surf/ Also in general are long casts as important in NC as they are in Florida for pomps? I know there are times for long casts but anytime you read about Florida pomp fishing you read about long casts! Everybody in NC say they are at your feet!.... Anyway thanks for any help!!


The pomps at your feet tend to be the smaller ones. The youngins come flooding over the bar at high water to feast on the fleas. The bigger fellas like a little more water over their heads and tend to forage along the backside of the bar. Fewer in number to be sure but they're there.


----------



## solid7

phillyguy said:


> The pomps at your feet tend to be the smaller ones. The youngins come flooding over the bar at high water to feast on the fleas. The bigger fellas like a little more water over their heads and tend to forage along the backside of the bar. Fewer in number to be sure but they're there.


It's a huge mistake to think that the big ones only lurk on the outer bars. Big pompano come in just as close as small ones. BUT - you are more likely to hook a big pompano in close when water is super clear, and you fish 'em when the sun goes down.

Remember, pompano are sight feeders, but they aren't particularly brave. They are favored by more than just fishermen. And yet, they also know where their food source is at. So when the sun goes down, close to the beach becomes a pompano playground. I've caught many 2+ lb pompano only as far out as I could piss.


----------



## tjbjornsen

"Your the NC pomp master right? So anything you recommend must be good reading!"

No Sir. Not within a million miles. Seriously.
They are my favorite fish to target, but that does not make me good at it!


----------



## roostertail

One day last summer I was fishing at fort macon and got there in time to fish low tide instead of high tide which was my mistake :redface: but anyway got there and the water was Really clear and Very calm. I tried for a while and didnt catch anything and didnt see anybody else catching anything so i quit after an hour or two because it just seemed completely dead. Its my only time surf fishing and being totally skunked.. Do you think if I would have waded out or cast on the other side of the bar with a couple fleas I would have had a chance at some pomps? I know its hard to say but the conditions would have been good for them right?


----------



## greg12345

Have caught big ones on bluebird days like those with no wind, water gin clear, middle of the day. Admittedly they are few and far between but it can be done. I guess if you were missing being at work then it's fine to quit after 2h even if it is slow but as for me I would have just kept the poles out and enjoyed it. In those kind of conditions u need to eliminate all hardware except maybe a bead, go with fluoro, and try to get away with as light test as possible.


----------



## solid7

greg12345 said:


> In those kind of conditions u need to eliminate all hardware except maybe a bead, go with fluoro, and try to get away with as light test as possible.


Yep. And cast out to the farthest structure you can locate, with another rod out to a "middle of the road" distance cast, for good measure.



roostertail said:


> Do you think if I would have waded out or cast on the other side of the bar with a couple fleas I would have had a chance at some pomps?


Not being there, and assuming all other things being slightly better than not perfect, I'd say this would have been your BEST chance. If you don't get them on one side of the bar, put it on the other side. If you don't get anything in 15-20 minutes, move. Lather, Rinse, Repeat...


----------



## NC KingFisher

On the pier, lots of nice citation pomps are caught while trout fishing with live shrimp since nobody really specifically targets them.......


----------



## tjbjornsen

Yep,
What he said...
You would be amazed at how far out you will find them sometimes.
Of course they are close as well, but one of the best pieces of advice I ever read regarding targeting Pomps was;
"If all you are catching in close is Dinks, try out by the bar for the bigger ones."
That was when the light went on for me, and trying for them at all distances, not just in the wash.
Last couple of years all of my biggest have come from closer to the bar than the beach.
Another pretty smart guy here also added another one that I had been missing for years.
Sometimes if they aren't behind the bar, or in front of the bar, _they are ON the bar!_
Goes for mullet too.


----------



## roostertail

Thanks for the replies everyone! I have the book "A Field Guide to Coastal Fishes from Maine to Texas" and in there about Florida Pompano it says "Along sandy beaches and in brackish bays and inlets from shore to about 130 feet. Adults are pelagic, juveniles occur in beach surf zone." Obviously someones opinion but clearly the big boys probably wont be in the wash.


----------



## tjbjornsen

"Obviously someones opinion but clearly the big boys probably wont be in the wash."

Don't limit yourself by someone else's opinion.

Throw away the preconceptions, try everything, and keep an open mind.


----------



## solid7

tjbjornsen said:


> trying for them at all distances


To me, this is the entire secret of pompano fishing, decoded. Unless you happen to be one of the rare individuals who can proudly call themselves a "Pompano Whisperer", there is just no other way. You might catch what you think is a lot, but until you sample the different areas, you don't know what you're missing.

I came to this forum with one goal and one goal ONLY in mind - I wanted to learn to cast FARTHER, so that I could catch more pompano. I didn't achieve that goal by ignoring the places that I was already casting to, though. They're all over the place out there, and if you aren't trying to catch them whenever you get a chance, you'll just end up on a discussion forum, debating with somebody else about how they can't be caught in certain conditions, or what type of rig is the ONLY one that will catch them.


----------



## greg12345

i would just advise not trying to target this fish in NC, soon you will be addicted and then end up in the sorry state that tom and I are in. i would be a much happier and a more satisfied fisherman if i would just target mullet instead as my catch rate on quality fish is about 10:1 mullet to pomp ratio, talking citation size fish here. sometimes i am pulling in decent #s of good size mullet and i find myself getting ticked off b/c i'm not catching pomps. but...they are a beautiful fish, taste great, and the big ones pull great on light tackle. i am going to try to get one on a fly in the next 1-2y (will go after dinks in close)...can't afford to go to the keys and chase permits on the flats with a fly rod...might as well scale it down and try at topsail...prob the most frustrating thing i will ever do


----------



## roostertail

Yeah but if you just targeted mullet youd start catchin more big pomps..Then youd wonder why you didnt give the pomps more attention ha ha! All ive caught are dinkinos so far but Ive been learning Lots about pomps I didnt know when they were here.


----------



## Vinnx

When you guys say 'Mullet' your talking about Kingfish aka Whiting right?


----------



## DANtheJDMan

Ya sea mullet and whiting are the same fish. Just like pups and drum are just red fish but different sizes. Just like a cobia and a ling. And a dorado and a dolfin (Not Flipper). Did I spell that right?


----------



## tjbjornsen

Yeah,
The "annoying" Mullet by-catch has turned into sort of a 1-B thing for me.
All of what Greg says about them are true, and after years of tossing them back with disdain I have found myself surprisingly satisfied when I can figure out where they are, especially when I get into some big ones.


----------



## NC KingFisher

greg12345 said:


> i am going to try to get one on a fly in the next 1-2y (will go after dinks in close)...can't afford to go to the keys and chase permits on the flats with a fly rod...might as well scale it down and try at topsail...prob the most frustrating thing i will ever do


Just go to Mercers with a gotcha, that way you wont be a complete wussy with a floppy hat Or just cough cough tip your flies cough cough


----------



## roostertail

Just for interests sake. The world record pomp was 8lb 1oz caught in Florida. The NC state record pomp is 8lb 0oz caught at Carolina Beach in 2001.


----------



## wilm.bob

Does anyone in NC use Doc's Goofy Jigs for Pompano or a similar type jig?


----------



## AbuMike

wilm.bob said:


> Does anyone in NC use Doc's Goofy Jigs for Pompano or a similar type jig?


I have used them with mixed success. What I have found is the lighter you can go with the jig the better the end result. You are looking for the lead to just touch the bottom and cause just a puff of sand. Kinda hard sometimes on our rough water beaches sometimes but on a glass slick day they are deadly..


----------



## wilm.bob

do you use a florocarbon or mono leader and do you tie direct or use a snap swivel?


----------



## solid7

I don't live in NC, but down here, we tied them on either directly, or with a jig loop.

For some real fun, tie one on to the end of a sabiki...


----------



## tjbjornsen

wilm.bob said:


> do you use a florocarbon or mono leader and do you tie direct or use a snap swivel?


I've tried them as well, (also the little football shaped ones with the short bucktails) and always with flouro, never with any other snaps or swivels, always tipped with a piece of shrimp of FB, and the best that I have managed are dinks (and mullet) with most of the Pomps coming foul hooked in the side of the face as if they are just reaction slashing at it in the wash. 
Never anything of any size.


----------



## wilm.bob

Thanks for the answers itgves me a little bit more info.


----------



## DrumintheSuds

I had some minor success with a silly willy jig (same as docs goofy jig) last year during a summer outing when it was clear water and calm around the inlet.....Nothing big but a few pomps, sea mullet and flounder. I wouldn't call them the ideal weapon of choice but I keep a few in my box.


----------



## solid7

FYI - I've been told that the "Doc's Goofy" is no longer. Not sure if it's true, but all the places around here that used to carry the lures by that name no longer have them. "Silly Willy" and a couple other names that I can't remember occupy the shelves where Doc's used to reside.

Not that it makes a difference - they all do the same thing, but worth noting, in case anyone can't find them by that name, anymore...


----------



## roostertail

Well today I went to Neuse Sport Shop in Kinston and bought myself a 11' Penn Prevail casting rod rated for 2-6 oz.  All fishing tackle except reels is 30% off until the 31st. This will be my long distance pomp and mullet rod. I cant wait for spring!!! :fishing:


----------



## NC KingFisher

solid7 said:


> I don't live in NC, but down here, we tied them on either directly, or with a jig loop.
> 
> For some real fun, tie one on to the end of a sabiki...


What happens next?


----------



## tjbjornsen

I love it!
A Day before New Year's Eve and a Pompano thread is still getting play.



roostertail said:


> Well today I went to Neuse Sport Shop in Kinston and bought myself a 11' Penn Prevail casting rod rated for 2-6 oz.  All fishing tackle except reels is 30% off until the 31st. This will be my long distance pomp and mullet rod. I cant wait for spring!!! :fishing:


Good on Ya!
Now the fun really starts and you get to go looking for the perfect long distance caster for it!
An Akios 555 Shuttle or an Abu 5500 perhaps?
The smaller Abus pop up on the boards at surprising prices every now and then. 
Last year I picked up a pair of brandy new 5500 CS Pro Rockets for $135 _for the pair!_ 
They take turns on one of Tommy's 11' rods built casting, and I think it is a perfect match.
I don't know how heavy or light that Prevail is compared to Tommy's rods, but if it as light as a CCP it is a good place to start.
If it is heavier a 6500 might be in order...
Have Fun!


----------



## roostertail

Yeah i'm still looking for a reel. The rod is actually my first rod that isnt fiberglass! :redface: So im looking forward to fishing with it! Id like to spool with 15lb mono. I can get a brand new penn squall 12 for 124.99 with free shipping on flee bay but fire away links if you think i should get something else.


----------



## solid7

tjbjornsen said:


> An Akios 555 Shuttle or an Abu 5500 perhaps?


I'd be a little careful with a 5500 class reel for long distance fishing. Many of us have multiple reels, and it's a piece of cake to swap one for another if something goes wrong. But if I've just started, and have only one reel, I'm going for the 6500 size reel every time. Too many times I've lost a bunch of line due to hang up or break off, and I no longer have a long distance reel. Extra capacity keeps me fishing. Just my opinion, of course...

(I'm not one of those guys that carries a tackle store to the beach - I fish out of a backpack)


----------



## FishinMortician

Consider getting the Akios for $150.


----------



## roostertail

> Consider getting the Akios for $150.


 Yeah I have considered that. Im kinda a partial to the penn name and imho the penn is a better looking reel but am still deciding. Would the akios be as easy to adjust the mag on?


----------



## phillyguy

Love my squall 12 on my 10' lami surf and jetty. For throwing 3oz. and a chunk of finger mullet? Awesome.


----------



## tjbjornsen

"Too many times I've lost a bunch of line due to hang up or break off, and I no longer have a long distance reel. Extra capacity keeps me fishing. Just my opinion, of course..."
Really good point. 
But I load my 5500s with 11# Sakuma and as thin as that is they hold a ton, but your point is very valid.

"Yeah I have considered that. Im kinda a partial to the penn name and imho the penn is a better looking reel but am still deciding. Would the akios be as easy to adjust the mag on?"

The Penns are good reels, no doubt, but (IMHO!) even the regular Akios is a better reel. 
I had a Squall 12 and I just could never get along with it... but there are plenty who love them, you probably wouldn't be dissapointed either way.


----------



## NC KingFisher

solid7 said:


> I'd be a little careful with a 5500 class reel for long distance fishing. Many of us have multiple reels, and it's a piece of cake to swap one for another if something goes wrong. But if I've just started, and have only one reel, I'm going for the 6500 size reel every time. Too many times I've lost a bunch of line due to hang up or break off, and I no longer have a long distance reel. Extra capacity keeps me fishing. Just my opinion, of course...
> 
> (I'm not one of those guys that carries a tackle store to the beach - I fish out of a backpack)


Ok guys.......to start catching big pomps we need to fish out of a back pack and use 6500 reels......... But the main thing is with the extra capacity when a big drum hits your not ALWAYS gonna get spooled


----------



## roostertail

If I would use braid on a squall 12 i could put on 320 yards of 30lb if I was concerned about getting spooled. Fishing fleas or small pieces of cut shrimp theres not a big chance ill get spooled and broke off by something huge. Also it seems like most big fish even tho they could dont make long straight reel emptying runs. Never caught a big drum but I hear you will lose the fish more from equipment fatigue or line breakage than getting spooled. I doubt a size 2 or 4 mutu would even hold up to a 20 pound fish or ray.


----------



## tjbjornsen

You would be surprised.
I've hooked big drum, and especially big rays right in the wash on tiny hooks and tiny tackle, and by the time I got to the rod it was all but empty.
I can't tell you how many times I was 15 yards down the beach, and looked back at one of my smaller rods tossed just into the wash, and it was bowed over completly, with the loosened drag just singing, and a couple of hundred yards of line gone before I could even touch the rod.
If you are going to be fishing with braid this is another good reason to use a leader, as hopefully the leader will break before the braid and you can recover the braid.
But I don't use braid for bait fishing.


----------



## solid7

NC KingFisher said:


> Ok guys.......to start catching big pomps we need to fish out of a back pack and use 6500 reels.........


Point was, I'm a minimalist, and only carry what I actually need to catch the fish I'm targeting, and I may not be the only one. I'm not gonna get a hemmorhoid over a 10 fish limit. 

Although I get that some of you fellas all but drive an RV out to the edge of the water.

Damn high schools shouldn't give you kids time out for holidays. Get a little time on your hands, and all you wanna do is try messin' with the adults. (to no avail, no less) Not even good for one PITA point...


----------



## roostertail

Yeah good point Tom. Luckily all the times ive been broke off have been at the shocker or rig knot so I havent lost much line and I fish with 15lb or 20lb mono with a 30lb shocker. Solid I fish with a backpack too. I dont even carry extra hooks or hardware.Just sinkers. I carry a bunch of premade rigs in little craft size zip lock bags. If i need a dif hook or something I just change rigs. I will not try tying rigs on the sand! Tying rigs is homework not beachwork.


----------



## solid7

roostertail said:


> Solid I fish with a backpack too. I dont even carry extra hooks or hardware.Just sinkers. I carry a bunch of premade rigs in little craft size zip lock bags. If i need a dif hook or something I just change rigs. I will not try tying rigs on the sand! Tying rigs is homework not beachwork.


Yep, I figured I wasn't the only one - That system is real familiar to me. 

I even tie a really long jig loop on my shock leader, so that I don't have to tie my rigs on. Just stick the jig loop through the swivel, and pass the rig back through the loop. Easy on, easy off. (I break down all of my rods after each trip, never leave rigs on the rods)


----------



## Loner

solid7 said:


> Yep, I figured I wasn't the only one - That system is real familiar to me.
> 
> I even tie a really long jig loop on my shock leader, so that I don't have to tie my rigs on. Just stick the jig loop through the swivel, and pass the rig back through the loop. Easy on, easy off. (I break down all of my rods after each trip, never leave rigs on the rods)


..yep quit tying rigs on the sand and the pier about 15 yrs ago...If I run out of pre-made rigs...I HAVE HAD A GOOD DAY!!!!.D..
Don't use tackle boxes no more either,,,pomp bag.....topwater bag.....mirrolure bag,...pin-rig bag.....on and on.....
I personally as I have grown older like to sit and RIG at my table at the house...sharpen hooks and rig just like I like em.....bags and pre-tied rigs are THE WAY to go for me these days...
Do my thinking and planning in the comfort of my own home.....
A whole years tide chart with highlited days moon phases........


----------



## NC KingFisher

solid7 said:


> Point was, I'm a minimalist, and only carry what I actually need to catch the fish I'm targeting, and I may not be the only one. I'm not gonna get a hemmorhoid over a 10 fish limit.
> 
> Although I get that some of you fellas all but drive an RV out to the edge of the water.
> 
> Damn high schools shouldn't give you kids time out for holidays. Get a little time on your hands, and all you wanna do is try messin' with the adults. (to no avail, no less) Not even good for one PITA point...


Hey i drive my RV to the pier. And who follows limits?


----------



## solid7

NC KingFisher said:


> And who follows limits?


Non-hillbillies and people who don't pay fines...


----------



## Danman

good articles:fishing:


----------



## NC KingFisher

solid7 said:


> Non-hillbillies and people who don't pay fines...


Hey now i will have you know....i am a ******* not a hillbilly.....i do not have a hairy aunt that looks like shooter and am not dating my cousin


----------



## solid7

NC KingFisher said:


> Hey now i will have you know....i am a ******* not a hillbilly.....i do not have a hairy aunt that looks like shooter and am not dating my cousin


******** are just more "urban" hillbillies... And "dating" is a very ambiguous word. (and I suspect "cousin" may be also)


----------



## NC KingFisher

Nah we just prefer flat lands lol. And whats ambiguous?


----------



## Khondker

Quick question : when fishing for pompano, what is the casting technique?

Do I need to cast as far as I can cast or cast in between the breaking weaves?

I caught few pompanos before but without knowing what I was doing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## roostertail

U kinda just have to find where they are on that particular day. I don't have a lot of personal experience pomp fishing seriously but from what i've learned usually the big ones will stay out by the bar while the little ones will come up in the wash. If the big ones do come in close most of the time it will be at dawn to dusk. But really they could be in close or farther out on any given day. You just have to put 2-3 rods out at different distances and find them.


----------



## JAM

*and I am a*



NC KingFisher said:


> Hey now i will have you know....i am a ******* not a hillbilly.....i do not have a hairy aunt that looks like shooter and am not dating my cousin


DuneBilly.. But being this is about Pompano Fishing lets do some Called Shot (Babe Ruth Style) for Citations this Year. I did it last year when I dubed it the Year of the Sea Mullet (ended up with 2 and only tried 3 times 1 pound 14 ounces and 1 pound 9 ounces) .. This year, I'm Calling My First Citation Pompano, and I'll even call the Rig, you Guessed it, The River Rig.. Well come on Guys lets see those Hog Pompano's you all are catchin right now in Fla. Someone has got to be catchin big ones.. Who's Game??? I hear allot of Talk commin from Fla, just aint seeing no Pics, or paper.. 

JAM


----------



## surfchunker

you guys got it all wrong ... Hillbilly says those damn fools are gonna blow themselves up and a ******* says hey watch this


----------



## solid7

JAM said:


> I hear allot of Talk commin from Fla, just aint seeing no Pics, or paper..


That's because we eat the fish... Don't know what you do with the paper. (we don't do that down here - a citation is what you get for driving your car too fast)

My biggest pomp of the season wasn't a huge one, but a very respectable 4 lbs. Ironically, I caught it in the presence of one of the NC boys who was down here fishing with me. And it wasn't caught on a River Rig, although he threatened to tell the whole forum that it was.


----------



## surfchunker

Guess they don't have cameras


----------



## roostertail

> Guess they don't have cameras


I think they do cuz Solid has a pic of a small pomp earlier this thread..By the way I am impatiently waiting on the Penn Squall 15 I ordered! I know its maybe a bit big for pomp fishing but its not That much bigger than the 12 and if I get the hankerin to drum fish with it it will be enough reel but it will mostly be for pomp fishing on my 11' Penn rod. Yeah I know the Squall isn't thought of so highly on this forum it seems but i've heard if you get good with it you can take and clean the bearings and put in different oil and it will scream with the best of them. I can see tho if you have used Abus all your life and switch to Penn you might not like it. My theory is its what you start with and get used to that is probably what you'll like..


----------



## solid7

surfchunker said:


> Guess they don't have cameras




Can't speak for anyone else, but I don't take a pic of every fish. I usually fish alone, and don't have the talent to hold a fish and take the snap. Here's a real nice one... Ironically, it WAS caught on a River Rig. 









(yeah, I know, a repost from earlier in the thread)


----------



## solid7

A squall 15 is OK. I would generally recommend it for somebody who abuses their equipment. Seems to be a bit better for that sort of thing than another reel. I've seen guys cast them just fine, and if it's what I had available, I wouldn't refuse it.


----------



## roostertail

Got my #2 Owner K hooks today. Yep!! These gonna be pomp killers....


----------



## roostertail

> A squall 15 is OK. I would generally recommend it for somebody who abuses their equipment.


 Not sure I would consider myself an equipment abuser LOL but i'm not one to take my reels apart and clean them every time i'm out. Usually all my stuff gets sprayed off thoroughly with the garden hose when I get home and thats about it...


----------



## surfchunker

finally a pic of his 4 lber


----------



## tjbjornsen

surfchunker said:


> finally a pic of his 4 lber


He's Gotta be 6'7" and have mitts the size of Shaquile ONeil!!!


----------



## tjbjornsen

"But being this is about Pompano Fishing lets do some Called Shot (Babe Ruth Style) for Citations this Year"

If I can beat these this year I am going to be a very happy guy!


----------



## roostertail

> If I can beat these this year I am going to be a very happy guy!


 Are those Hatteras or Florida pomps?


----------



## surfchunker

OMG a picture and they are going to be eaten ... how can you do both ?


----------



## Raymo

nothing legal for me this fall season...and I dont take pics of the shortys, I get them back in the water asap...a ton of blown out bad weather days limited our access to the run in the fall this year...hammered em in the spring, several pics in previous threads, search is your friend...theyll be headed back my way in no time if the moderate winter continues...and we dont need no stinkin river rigs either... lol... double drop, raymo style...


----------



## solid7

surfchunker said:


> OMG a picture and they are going to be eaten ... how can you do both ?


I give up. How?


----------



## solid7

tjbjornsen said:


> He's Gotta be 6'7" and have mitts the size of Shaquile ONeil!!!


Nah, that's the River Rig fish. I told you all a million times, them things don't work down here in Florida...


----------



## tjbjornsen

roostertail said:


> Are those Hatteras or Florida pomps?


Hatteras Baby, Hatteras!
(Tater kept me company, and kept the raccoons at bay, while I cleaned 'em!)


----------



## tjbjornsen

surfchunker said:


> OMG a picture and they are going to be eaten ... how can you do both ?


Hey, sometimes I take a picture *while they are being eaten!!!*

:beer:


----------



## roostertail

Does anyone think these might be a good thing for pomp fishing? http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/VMC_Spinshot_Dropshot_Hooks/descpage-VMCSS.html You put 3 of these on a piece of flouro and you could fish 3 fleas with NO tangles. I actually bought a pack the other day.


----------



## surfchunker

They are made for drop shotting bass fishing


----------



## roostertail

Yeah but the hook is sized right for a flea.


----------



## surfchunker

the idea is for the snoods to give the bait action swinging around in the current those would just set still ... might be better for sheepheads or something fishing off a pier next the poles


----------



## solid7

roostertail said:


> Are those Hatteras or Florida pomps?


Call 'em what you will... We are all fishing the same stock. Hatteras today, Florida tomorrow. (and vice versa)


----------



## JAM

solid7 said:


> That's because we eat the fish... Don't know what you do with the paper. (we don't do that down here - a citation is what you get for driving your car too fast)
> 
> 
> Can't speak for anyone else, but I don't take a pic of every fish. I usually fish alone, and don't have the talent to hold a fish and take the snap. Here's a real nice one... Ironically, it WAS caught on a River Rig.
> 
> View attachment 8564
> 
> 
> (yeah, I know, a repost from earlier in the thread)


We Eat them too, and as far as I can tell a Photo of the fish does not make it Spoil. As far as Talent to take a Picture of a Fish Alone, come on man, there are allot of Catch and Release Tournaments with photo only, and they are done on Kayaks... Not callin you out or nothin, and ten years ago I would agree with ya, cause I did not even own a camera then. But every phone now has a cam in it....I ain't hear to prove nothin, I let my fishin do that, and I love to talk Smack, but ya got to be able to back it up.. Or oherwise it is Just Smack....Suprised that Fla. Does not have a Saltwater awards Program their Fresh one looks nice and it is based very much like the Va. Salt Water Program... It would be nothing for them to get one started and it would provide them with lots of useful data. Who was the NC Boy? Is he a Known OBX Assassin? All in Fun Solid, but dam Son, I read your stuff and I read some others stuff, and allot of you popped up at the same time, makes me think of a Sybil Poster...But its winter and my mind wanders... LOL... Catch them Up... 

JAM


----------



## solid7

You're OK, JAM... No harm, no foul.

You are right, I flap the gums a lot. Truth is, I just don't take many pics... gotta start doin' that, I guess. My boy was "HookedUp". (Jeff) Steel scale called the pomp at 3 3/4, but a digi called him at just a pinch under 4. 

I have never heard of a Fla awards, so not sure. Nobody here talks about it... You guys are always on about "paper", so I guess they promote it pretty heavily there.

Still got that pomp in the freezer... Guess it's not too late to take a pic when I'm back at home. LOL


----------



## greg12345

got a topsail 4lb'er in my album from this past june on short drops/EB style rig...otherwise had a terrible year with the citation size fish...can't get any pomp love on the river rig, too busy hooking mullet with that thing


----------



## Charlie2

Khondker said:


> Quick question : when fishing for pompano, what is the casting technique?
> 
> Do I need to cast as far as I can cast or cast in between the breaking weaves?
> 
> I caught few pompanos before but without knowing what I was doing.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Cast right into the face of the wave. Let the jig tumble off the top of the bar into the trough. That's where the fish expect the bait to come from.

I have caught some mighty big Pompano which came right into the wash to eat a jig. Cast both long and short.

I 'Run and Gun' with jigs. If I locate fish, I will 'sit and soak'.

I caught my personal goal this year; mostly with jigs. My biggest fish(4+lbs) was caught with a jig. 

I also caught many with a fly rod with a Clouser fly which purists say is actually a jig! C2


----------



## roostertail

I have a question on rigs. I am tying some river rigs and I have some little yellow and orange teaser floats and beads i'm putting on some of them for pomps. How important is it that the beads and floats are tied or glued against or very near the hook. I think its important that the floats are stuck in position but does it really matter if the bead slides around. I know they are tied in place on the real river rig but the pomp rigs from sea striker the beads are free sliding. Which is better?


----------



## solid7

Here's one of my pompano corpses... Pics don't even begin to do this one justice. 16" tip to fork, just under 4 lbs on the digital scale. He was a really wide bodied fish. I hooked him with both drops on the rig. One in the mouth, one in the tail.
















I caught one 2 years ago that was in the neighborhood of 6 lbs... No pic on that one, so you don't have to give me credit for it, but I still claim it. 

I'll have to see if the Black Dog Bait and Tackle still has the pic of the monster pomp up on the wall. Somebody caught one down here that was 23" tip to fork. In the photo, the man is holding the fish behind his back. Whoever landed that beast has some real bragging rights.


----------



## Charlie2

I saw a 7.5# pompano once. No; I didn't catch it! No; it wasn't a Permit! I did help land it.

You don't really realize how big that a 7.5# Pompano is until you see one up close. C2


----------



## River

roostertail, I want the teaser to move with the bait so it has stay up against the hook, if it slides away from the hook, it no longer has the same natural movement as the bait - Solid7, The RiverRig will be responsible for 5 awards (maybe more) in this years Cape Hatteras Anglers Club Members Tournament, included in those are SusanOBX's 2lb 2oz Sea Mullet and a friend of mine from South Carolina's 5 lb 13 oz Pompano, if we had a good count on Citations caught using the RiverRig on Hatteras Island this year, I'm sure it would be into the triple digits, I know I weighted out at least 10 Citations caught on the RiverRig this year and most of em were first time Citations - again, I am very proud of the RiverRig's performance during its first year of production on Hatteras Island and I feel sure it would work well in Florida, I have fished Florida and I caught a 16" Pompano fishing Jetty Park several years ago, I was freelining live shrimp and using a fluorocarbon leader and a small Kayle Hook - surely ya'll use fluoro down there ???? 
Charlie2, I do like the way you fish, I'll be trying jig fishing for Pompano when summer rolls around - thats gotta be fun, River


----------



## Fishman

When fishing a jig head and grub what is the best size and colors do you like to use?


----------



## solid7

Charlie2 said:


> I saw a 7.5# pompano once. No; I didn't catch it! No; it wasn't a Permit! I did help land it.
> 
> You don't really realize how big that a 7.5# Pompano is until you see one up close. C2


I believe you on all counts. Pompano just don't scale well in photos... Pics are VERY deceptive. And they sure don't tell the tale of the fight.


----------



## roostertail

Nice corpse solid!!  Thanks River!!


----------



## solid7

roostertail said:


> Nice corpse solid!!


Thanks, fella... Pretty sure he would have been a "citation" in just about any state.

Not that it makes me any great fisherman. Catching a fish is easy. Stand around with bait in the water anywhere long enough, you're gonna catch a fish. We just happen to catch them big ones at a time of year when there is a high statistical probablility of catching nice pompano.


----------



## Charlie2

Fishman said:


> When fishing a jig head and grub what is the best size and colors do you like to use?


It depends on the water condition and what kind of 'hair' day that I'm having.

I don't fish with a jig head and plastic 'curly' ; using fake or natural bucktail. The colors should work the same. I do use a 'sweetener' with the hair

I use 4 colors: White; good under most conditions; Yellow; when the water's a little more colored; hot pink when it's really messed up; and chartreuse when everything else fails. Then I go back to an 'albino'(all white) which works in most cases. At least you can catch some Bonito with it.

I line to use a colored head with two contrasting colors. My 'go to' this season has been a chartreuse head with a pink or white skirt.

Just when I mentioned the four colors; I thought of my Olive head with gray/olive over white hair.It's a winner also. Looks like a sand flea; (to me, at least).

River: I fish early with a 12 foot combination graphite spinning/fly rod which started life as a crappie pole.. At early-thirty; before the sun and wind come up; I use the as a flyrod with some kind of Clouser or tandem flies. When the wind comes up; I change reels and spin fish with jigs. I often have limited out in the time before the wind came up and didn't even have to go to spinning with jigs.

WARNING: It's very addictive. I make my own jigs; tie my flies and generally have fun.

BTW; I keep few fish; practicing 'Catch and release' unless I get into Whiting when the ballgame changes.

Be aware that a lot of different species of fish will hit a small jig/fly. Some will severely task your fighting ability.:fishing: C2


----------



## roostertail

Sweeten a pomp jig up with one of these babys! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Berkley-Gul...413?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337c48f1f5


----------



## tjbjornsen

I've tried those with zero success.
They have worked for you?


----------



## roostertail

No I haven't tried them. I have Zero faith in them in a stationary position but I figured if you could jig them and get some sand puffin up you might do alright...


----------



## surfchunker

not our best one by far but a decent one


----------



## JAM

Fishman said:


> When fishing a jig head and grub what is the best size and colors do you like to use?


Ric, 

I had a few I tried out in gold, they were more made for shad, I think they were called Shad Darters, they weigh around 1/16, never had any success... JAM


----------



## phillyguy

roostertail said:


> Sweeten a pomp jig up with one of these babys! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Berkley-Gul...413?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337c48f1f5


Never tried em, but I'll take fishbites BW any day. Those suckers catch everything.


----------



## surfchunker

I've done the best on mullet with about 1/2-1" piece of real BW and then a 1/4" square of FBBW after that for a keeper so fish really have to get on it to get the real BW off ... deadly combo


----------



## BlueWater

Can never go wrong with FB...I have always had great success when I use them. Everything from pinfish,whiting,spot and pomps. There great to utilize when fishing with your kids as well. But I will say live fleas are always the ticket. Had one of my best days on Tuesday, caught five pomps and several big whitings. I know to some that may not be a lot but this was my first time catching them back to back within an hour. I noticed where ever I found the whiting, the pomps were near by.


----------



## BPReeds

I'll try to post a pik of a 5lb pomp caught two weeks ago on clam....


----------



## BPReeds

I can't seem to figure out how to attach an image to a post...I followed the instructions in FAQ....can't find an attachment button....must be missing somthing...


----------



## tjbjornsen

I know I have posted this here before in relation to FB and Pomps and Mullet, but I have had a tremendous amount of success with a combination of colors when using FB.
I am almost convinced that the flavors do not make a difference, but when I use two different ones to make a "sammich" - pink and white (squid or shrimp or BW & clam), green & pink (squid & shrimp or squid & squid or BW) I have always found my hit rate to go up.
I know there are guys here that will differ loudly, but I find that if I need to be out by the bar, I get better results from FB than I do with fleas. (Complete opposite when i am fishing in close...)
Maybe it is the fact that i can confidently leave the bait out there for a longer period of time in the strike zone, because I know that the FB will be there 15 minutes after I have tossed it, rather than reeling in a flea baited hook 5 minutes later to find it empty. (Even with circle hooks and an eagle eye on my rod tips).
And to toss yet another controversial idea back into the mix, when I am tossing bits of shrimp (also always tipped with a bit of FB) I will always use Ghost Thread on the shrimp to help keep my bait on the hook longer.
I know,
I know,
All rehashed from other threads...
But pertinent to where this discussion is going.
TjB


----------



## BlueWater

I could not agree with you anymore...I always mix color and flavors and tip a shrimp and even fleas with FB so just incase the bait comes off atleast I know theres FB still attached. I swear some of them fish are ninjas in the water and steal a bait without making a subtle movement on the rod tip. Cant wait to try those K-Hooks by Owner. Trokar also make a Kahle hook.


----------



## roostertail

I like the fishbites idea for the long casts because just a 100 yard cast is enough to take a flea off the hook a lot of the time..


----------



## phillyguy

BlueWater said:


> ... tip a shrimp and even fleas with FB so just incase the bait comes off atleast I know theres FB still attached. .


eggsactly. To me, FB almost seems like cheating. ...almost.


----------



## tjbjornsen

"eggsactly. To me, FB almost seems like cheating. ...almost."

Just another type of bait man, just another type of bait....


----------



## roostertail

> Trokar also make a Kahle hook.


 I think the smallest kahle they make is a 1/0 which is a bit big in my opinion for pomps unless someone can enlighten me thats its a good size to use. Owners smallest K-hook is a #2 which I would be more likely to use.


----------



## BlueWater

1/0 is the smallest they go...but I havent had the opportunity to get a look at the Trokars yet. But when I use Owner hooks I tie on 1/0 or #2 mutu light hooks. Majority of the time (95%) I use 1/0 mutus. I did however order the new K-Hook from Owner in 1/0 and #2. Just waiting for their arrival to see what they look like.


----------



## surfchunker

for me and if I was targeting pomps I'd think a #2 would be plenty big enough and then I'd use big thumbers or put a couple of them on there ... I've caught quite a few on 6s and 4 khales ... bigger hook is going to make a bigger whole in the flea and I'd think it would be hard to keep on there on a strong cast


----------



## BlueWater

I haven't (yet) had an issue with hole size when puncturing the flea...but I will say that I don't fully penetrate the flea past the barb of the hook. But like I said I sometime use the #2 and have great success with them as well. As a matter of fact caught one of my biggest whiting on a #2 mutu. Now if I can just learn how to post a pic to a thread id show yall a great day I had on Tuesday.


----------



## BlueWater




----------



## surfchunker

sweet


----------



## tjbjornsen

Ahhh... Pretty Fish!
I'm sure it says somewhere in this thread, but where are you in Florida?


----------



## stonekerst

Im in stuart jensen area we're havin the pompano season that wasnt. Warm blowin SSE no fronts in sight. Its like Easter right now,fish are holdin north of here so far


----------



## BlueWater

tjbjornsen said:


> Ahhh... Pretty Fish!
> I'm sure it says somewhere in this thread, but where are you in Florida?


Thanks...I fish Cape Canaveral (Apollo district), past New Symrna and Bethune Beach.


----------



## roostertail

If anyone needs beads or pill floats for tying up pomp rigs I like this seller on ebay http://stores.ebay.com/OLE-COYOTES-DEN?_rdc=1 They combine shipping so your entire order ships for 4 bucks. I got some Fish Egg orange beads from them that are Exactly the color of sand flea eggs.


----------



## BPReeds

*Pompano...*

The pompano fishing has been spotty....Believe it or not I hooked this baby on a whiting rig with 1/0 circle hooks and clam...Surprised I was able to land it....


----------



## BPReeds

*Pompano....*










I got this baby on a whiting rig!.....


----------



## BlueWater

Yowzers! Thats a good looking pomp! Good catch!


----------



## surfchunker

that's a true slab


----------



## roostertail

Nice!! What did that thing weigh??


----------



## tjbjornsen

Damn!!!
Winner, Winner, Chicken Dinner!!!


----------



## BPReeds

weighted in at 5 lbs....yeah, I don't expect to catch another like it....I was surprised, he didn't put up a better fight...More like dragging in a load of sea weed right up to the surf, when he came alive....


----------



## roostertail

By the way Welcome to the forum and we'd love to hear your tips and tricks for pomp fishing!


----------



## BPReeds

Thanks, I will certainly share any tips I come across, I'm fairly new at the pompano game, only second season....


----------



## JAM

*My GOSH*

Thats what I'm talkin bout, pretty work.... 

JAM


----------



## hifu

Boy, I hope we some of that action this spring on the banks....thats one purdy fish


----------



## BPReeds

Its very slow here in my area, don't know if its the water temps. or what....and they are not interested in fleas, which seems strange..Now that I stocked up on frozen fleas....over the summer.....I'm told they will not keep until next year if I have any left over...Has anybody tried to keep frozen fleas for longer then a year??.....


----------



## roostertail

Solid7 would've loved seeing these big Florida Pomps...............................(crying)


----------



## Fishman

roostertail said:


> Solid7 would've loved seeing these big Florida Pomps...............................(crying)


I'll bet he's lurking


----------



## surf walker

Those are amazing! Thank you for sharing your pics. I see I have a lot to learn.


----------



## BlueWater

Received my Owner K-Hooks in the mail today. To my surprise, the #2 k-hook is the same size as the 1/0 mutus. I was under the impression that the 1/0 mutus would be the same size as the 1/0 k-hooks. Boy was I wrong. What I really like about the #2 K is the size of the wire, its about the same diameter as a #2 mutu light which really intrigued me. Thought I would share just encase anyone was going to be ordering K-hooks.


----------



## roostertail

Yeah the K-hook does appear to be a bigger hook but its hard to compare the 2 because of the difference in geometry etc.. I think the bend in the K-hook is sharper for one thing.


----------



## roostertail

Why doesn't someone make a short handled sand flea rake. It would be nice for those of us that walk the beach. The way I normally catch fleas is scoop up the wet sand with one small bucket and take it to dry sand and dump it out where the fleas can't dig in so they are easy to catch. But a short sand flea rake that you can wash the sand out with the water would be sweet I think.


----------



## River

Use a small strainer or I've seen lots of people using half of a Minnow Trap - they'll work fine and you can get smaller Sand Fleas with em - sometimes the small Fleas work well especially when you put 2 on back to back - River


----------



## narfpoit

roostertail said:


> Why doesn't someone make a short handled sand flea rake. It would be nice for those of us that walk the beach. The way I normally catch fleas is scoop up the wet sand with one small bucket and take it to dry sand and dump it out where the fleas can't dig in so they are easy to catch. But a short sand flea rake that you can wash the sand out with the water would be sweet I think.


You should check out a metal detector scoop.


----------



## roostertail

Hey that is sweet!!


----------



## surfchunker

half a minnow trap for me ... double duty means less stuff to pack ... sand flea rake and catch small bait fish


----------



## NC KingFisher

Fishman said:


> I'll bet he's lurking


I bet hes writing everything we say about him down in his note book lol


----------



## roostertail

Seriously,, How could you just quit cold turkey??....


----------



## NC KingFisher

roostertail said:


> Seriously,, How could you just quit cold turkey??....


Hesjust kinda quar like that


----------



## AbuMike

Fishman said:


> I'll bet he's lurking


He is.......

Last Activity Yesterday 06:28 PM


----------



## tjbjornsen

That is just flippin' great.
You make it?




narfpoit said:


> You should check out a metal detector scoop.


----------



## roostertail

I know you could have planned on me putting this link up but here http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=metal+detector+scoop&_sacat=0&_from=R40 They have all kinds of great scoops.


----------



## surfchunker

holes look to be too big for a good flea scoop


----------



## AbuMike

Gonna lose some prime baits with that scoop. Mesh needs to be a tad smaller..


----------



## yerbyray

look at this one made form PVC

http://www.hydroponicsonline.com/st...RE-HUNTING-BEACH-SAND-SCOOP_330430484589.html


----------



## surfchunker

I'll stick with a minnow trap


----------



## surfchunker

thing with the round ones is it won't lay flat on the beach missing alot of fleas


----------



## roostertail

Here is a neat idea for keeping fleas alive. http://www.southernsurffishing.com/articles/florida surf fishing basics sand fleas.shtml


----------



## River

The way I keep Fleas alive and fresh for days is - I have a 19 qt UC Cooler that has a latching top, it came without a drain in the bottom - so the first thing I did was drill 8 - 1/2 inch holes in the bottom, thats a terrible way to treat a 50 dollar cooler but it's still works after several years - then I took 2 large plastic Coffee containers, Folgers says they hold approx. 2 lbs of coffee, I then drilled several 1/4 inch hole in the bottom of these Coffee containers, you also need some type grill or grate to put in the bottom of the cooler, the UC Cooler came with one. Set these Plastic Coffee container on top the grill/grate inside the cooler, side by side - they fit perfect in the UC Cooler. Put your Sand Fleas in one and keep the other filled with ice or you can substitute the ice one with a frozen Juice Bottle, the fluid from the Sand Fleas drain out and that keeps the fleas fresh an from turning dark and dying. Now everyday first thing on the beach, put your Fleas back in the Rake and rinse em off in the surf, do the same thing in the afternoon before leaving the beach - I've kept Fleas fresh for 3 or 4 day using this method - remember Fleas will die if they remain in direct contact with ice, they'll also turn dark then die if their own fluid aren't drained off - by the way, I thought of this myself, I didn't copy anybody and it really works great. Hope I explained it well enough that folks can understand - When I moved here and began fishing everyday, I knew I couldn't afford Blood Worms, Fish Bites, fresh Shrimp and all the other things that are sold, I'm on a fixed income so Fleas were free and sometimes hard to find so I had to find a way to keep em fresh - River


----------



## roostertail

Do you have sand in the container that you keep the fleas in and is the reason for the second container just to keep the temp in the cooler down?


----------



## River

No sand at all, I will put in a handful or so of smaller shell fragments, they will help keep em damp but definitely no sand, the second container keeps em cool - rinseing them twice a day real good, if you're trying to keep em for a few days helps a bunch - I always want fleas ready when I get to my spot in the morning, even if there were plenty of fleas yesterday there may not be there today - and I always want to put my rods out before I even start lookin for bait - River


----------



## BPReeds

For what its worth, last year I baited up with a frozen flea on one hook and a live flea on the other....Guess what bait a pomp took, the frozen flea....Just one experment....If they are sight feeders, it may not make a difference if they are frozen or live, as long as you can keep them on the hook.....


----------



## roostertail

Thanks River. Yeah thats a good point BPReeds. Here is a product some on here use to keep fragile bait on the hook better. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Ghost-C...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a775148b2er.


----------



## River

BPReeds, I understand what you mean, I love fresh SandFleas but SusanOBX caught her big winning Sea Mullet on Blood Worms and my friend from South Carolina told me the other week, he caught that 5 lb 13 oz Pompano on old Shrimp - It's what fishin is all about, you just don't ever know what you gonna get - River


----------



## surfchunker

that's the way I was tought years ago ,keep fleas in a double decker whatever with plenty of crushed shells to help hold moisture and rinse twice a day at least and kept cool


----------



## surfchunker

as a touron I buy alot of bloodworms and fish for 1' mullet hard for tablefare, I try some shrimp, and will always have at least 2 rods out with big fleas out there for the trophy fish but if I lived there fleas would be my choice of free bait


----------



## BPReeds

Up north, blood worms were it!....the only problem was the price!....I bet they would be deadly here, but they are not available...One thing I picked up on real quick, last year, is have all your baits when hitting the beach...that means you may be wasting bait but better then watching the guy next to you catching fish with shrimp and you didn't bring any....I've done that!.....


----------



## roostertail

What baits would you take? I like to have fleas, salted shrimp, fishbites, and once I have caught a fish will a lot of times try cut bait. I've caught lots of whiting on small cut bait. Even caught whiting on whiting... Cannibals!..  I use to always buy those little packs of frozen cut squid but once I started using salted shrimp I had a new go to bait.


----------



## surfchunker

I've always did better with fresh than salted shrimp ... I only buy a dozen at most at a time


----------



## River

I agree with surfchunker - Fresh Shrimp - No Salt, Lots of people were putting a small piece of Bloodworm Fishbites on with their Shrimp this past year with great success - River


----------



## surfchunker

River said:


> I agree with surfchunker - Fresh Shrimp - No Salt, Lots of people were putting a small piece of Bloodworm Fishbites on with their Shrimp this past year with great success - River


shhh that's my secret


----------



## Charlie2

Jigs Rule! C2


----------



## Kingfshr

Charlie2 said:


> Jigs Rule! C2


Your right Charlie


----------



## tjbjornsen

surfchunker said:


> shhh that's my secret


That's a "Secret"???


----------



## narfpoit

tjbjornsen said:


> That is just flippin' great.
> You make it?


No I am cheap and still using half a minnow trap.


----------



## BPReeds

I have access to live shrimp, so thats what I've been using for whiting....Clams seemed to be the over all best bait for everything else....I have a stock of frozen fleas, I may not use them up this winter, I hope they keep until next year....I hate to waste them.....


----------



## Plug

Not many pomps up here. A few in the late summer but they tend to run small. We do pretty good with kingfish though.

I use fishbites bloodworm on all my baits. But I rarely use it alone. Real baits as a rule catch more. But having a strip on gives bait insurance since it is so tough.

So along with a small piece of fbbw:
Early when the water is still cold - real bloodworms.
Late spring - peeler crab or fleas. Crab catches more fish but it's expensive, where fleas of course are free.
Summer - kingfish belly or spot belly cut into strips. I like the kf belly better. Once the water gets above 70 or so it'll catch as good as any and it stays on the hook way better than shrimp, crab or fleas.
Late summer and fall I like mullet chunks about the size of the end of your thumb or a little bigger. They catch my biggest kf's of the year.


----------



## tjbjornsen

"Not many pomps up here"
Where is "Up Here"?


----------



## NC KingFisher

Im gonna take a wild guess and say virginia or even further north, maybe New Jersey or sme where. Them yankees are the ones i always hear call em king fish


----------



## Plug

Delmarva Peninsula. Fish Assateague Island mostly which is S. MD & N. ESVA. I call them kingfish because that is what they are.


----------



## Drumdum

Plug said:


> Delmarva Peninsula. Fish Assateague Island mostly which is S. MD & N. ESVA. I call them kingfish because that is what they are.


 Can be said to be seamullet,or roundhead as well.. Kinda like a drum being called a redfish,channelbass,or bullred.. Or a cobia being called a ling,lemonfish,or coalfish...


----------



## NC KingFisher

Drumdum said:


> Can be said to be seamullet,or roundhead as well.. Kinda like a drum being called a redfish,channelbass,or bullred.. Or a cobia being called a ling,lemonfish,or coalfish...


Or whiting. And for drum, spot tail bass as my grandad and his brothers call them


----------



## Plug

I don't think I heard a rockfish called a striper or striped bass until I was old enough to read the outdoor magazines.

Up here kf's are kf's or roundheads. Sometimes whiting, rarely seamullet. 

Anyway you cut it strips sheared from their brother's belly will wear them out.

Bellies for them, bodies for me and the heads for the drummlies.


----------

